
Ask HN: Where to start in making a React Native wrapper for an iOS/Android API? - isthispermanent
I&#x27;ve never attempted this before. I&#x27;d like to take a shot at making a RN wrapper for the MPRemoteCommandCenter for iOS. How do I get moving in the right direction, assuming that I have zero experience in merging iOS&#x2F;Android API&#x27;s into JS?
======
templaedhel
Read the docs - React Native in general has good docs and the native module
guides are especially well done in my opinion.

IOS - [https://facebook.github.io/react-native/docs/native-
modules-...](https://facebook.github.io/react-native/docs/native-modules-
ios.html)

Android - [https://facebook.github.io/react-native/docs/native-
modules-...](https://facebook.github.io/react-native/docs/native-modules-
android.html)

~~~
isthispermanent
Thanks. Hadn't seen that section

------
ghuntley
Google RCT_EXPORT_METHOD

